# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل در فیزیک با قلم چی

## mohammad980

سلام دوستان من از کتاب های نقره ای گاج استفاده میکنم که حجمش معرف حضورتون هست. الان در برنامه ی قلمچی تا ابتدای حرکت دایره ای یکنواخت رو باید بخونم که در گاج چیزی حدود 500 تست هست و همینطور از فصل قبلی هم سوال میاد که بید تست های اون رو هم دوره کنم خب من حتی اگه فیزیک 3 رو نخونم و فقط پیش رو بخونم بازم به برنامه ی قلم چی نمیرسم لطفا راهکارتونو بگین؟ مبحثی رو حذف کنم و بعدا بخونم ؟ یا ... هرچی که بلدین دریغ نکنید. راستی شما خودتون میرسید حجم به این بالا تست فقط برای فیزیک پیش بزنید ؟

----------


## miladkh1375

داداش فقط تست ستاره دارشو بزن یا از 3 تا سوال 1 سوال بزن..

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad980

آخه داداش من مسعله اینه که با وجود زدن فقط ستاره دار ها بازم نمیرسم (توی تستای فیزیک کندم). فیزیک باعث شده که من حتی نرسم درسای دیگه رو به برنامه قلم چی برسونم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## miladkh1375

داداش من ی حزوه توپ واسه فیزیک دارم...ماله معلمه خودمونه خیلی توپه همه چی رو ساده گفته اگه وقت کردم عکسشو واست میفرستم الانم یه صفحشو واست میفرستم ببین چطوره

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad980

فیزیکو چند درصد زدی تو این آزمون ؟ بدون تستای گاج دیگه؟
خوش بحالت ما یه معلم داریم یه سوال که ازش میپرسیم نیم ساعت مسخرمون میکنه و تیکه میندازه تهشم یه جوری جوابتو میده که خودش نمی فهمه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## miladkh1375

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## miladkh1375

> فیزیکو چند درصد زدی تو این آزمون ؟ بدون تستای گاج دیگه؟
> خوش بحالت ما یه معلم داریم یه سوال که ازش میپرسیم نیم ساعت مسخرمون میکنه و تیکه میندازه تهشم یه جوری جوابتو میده که خودش نمی فهمه


فیزیک میانگین 85

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ...zahra...

> سلام دوستان من از کتاب های نقره ای گاج استفاده میکنم که حجمش معرف حضورتون هست. الان در برنامه ی قلمچی تا ابتدای حرکت دایره ای یکنواخت رو باید بخونم که در گاج چیزی حدود 500 تست هست و همینطور از فصل قبلی هم سوال میاد که بید تست های اون رو هم دوره کنم خب من حتی اگه فیزیک 3 رو نخونم و فقط پیش رو بخونم بازم به برنامه ی قلم چی نمیرسم لطفا راهکارتونو بگین؟ مبحثی رو حذف کنم و بعدا بخونم ؟ یا ... هرچی که بلدین دریغ نکنید. راستی شما خودتون میرسید حجم به این بالا تست فقط برای فیزیک پیش بزنید ؟



جوینده یابنده است!
من برای کنکور سال پیش روزی 200تا500تست روزانه میزدم.اونم با خوندن کامل سوالا و حل.
ولی الان ک موندم واقعا راحتم.
چون میدونم اونایی ک تستشو زدم و الان یا یه مرور فقط یادم میاد.

آبی کانون تیپ بندی کرده.اول از همه برو خوده کتابا قشنگ بخون.تستا اخر فصل و داخل فصلو حل کن.بعد بیا از هر تیپ 1 تا2 تست بزن.زیره 200تست کلا میشه.و احتمالا کمتر.
تستا تالیفی رو بیخیال  :Yahoo (76): 
چون کنکور همیشه تکرار میکنه تیپو.حداقل60%تکراره

----------


## mohammad980

> فیزیک میانگین 85
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk


بدون تست های زیاد گاج ؟




> جوینده یابنده است!
> من برای کنکور سال پیش روزی 200تا500تست روزانه میزدم.اونم با خوندن کامل سوالا و حل.
> ولی الان ک موندم واقعا راحتم.
> چون میدونم اونایی ک تستشو زدم و الان یا یه مرور فقط یادم میاد.
> 
> آبی کانون تیپ بندی کرده.اول از همه برو خوده کتابا قشنگ بخون.تستا اخر فصل و داخل فصلو حل کن.بعد بیا از هر تیپ 1 تا2 تست بزن.زیره 200تست کلا میشه.و احتمالا کمتر.
> تستا تالیفی رو بیخیال 
> چون کنکور همیشه تکرار میکنه تیپو.حداقل60%تکراره


منظور از تستای ته فصل چیه ؟ کتاب گاج ؟

----------


## یه روستایی

چرا کتابای ابی کانون استفاده نمیکنی!!!؟؟؟واسه کسایی که تو فیزیک ضعیفن مثله خودم خیلی عالیه میتونی تستایه تیپا حل کنی و با چن تا سرارسری اماده ازمون بشی....گفتین که به بقیه ی درسا نمیرسم این نشون میده که زمان بندی خودتونا رعایت نمیکنین همه ی درسا مهمن ولی به جای خودشون.....امیدوارم که مفید باشه....موفق باشین

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## miladkh1375

> بدون تست های زیاد گاج ؟
> 
> 
> 
> منظور از تستای ته فصل چیه ؟ کتاب گاج ؟


قرار نیست همه ی تست هارو بزنی که....من خیلی سبز زدم

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad980

آخه یک در میون دوتا در میون هرجوری هم حساب میکنم باز زیاده ؟ فته ای چند ساعت فیزیک میخونید؟

----------


## miladkh1375

> قرار نیست همه ی تست هارو بزنی که....من خیلی سبز زدم
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk


من هروز 1/30

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## miladkh1375

> آخه یک در میون دوتا در میون هرجوری هم حساب میکنم باز زیاده ؟ فته ای چند ساعت فیزیک میخونید؟


هروز 1/30

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad980

دستت درد نکنه مثل اینکه باید یه تجدید توی برنامه ریزی بکنم.
ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین

----------


## یه روستایی

به نظره من مطالعه ی حجمی بهترین سبک از مطالعه هستش که بازده خیلی بالایی داره......

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## arasre

> به نظره من مطالعه ی حجمی بهترین سبک از مطالعه هستش که بازده خیلی بالایی داره......
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk


اینی که الان وگفتی یعنی چه؟

----------


## یه روستایی

ببین دوست من....من مثلا میگم سال دوم باید تو این بازه تموم بشه مثلا یه هفته و میام سال دوما جوری تقسیم بندی حجمی میکنم که مثلا تو اون یه هفته بتونم همشا بخونم و مرور و تست بزنم .....امیدوارم که منظورما درست رسونده باشم....موفق باشین

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ...zahra...

> بدون تست های زیاد گاج ؟
> 
> 
> 
> منظور از تستای ته فصل چیه ؟ کتاب گاج ؟


منظورم سوالات اخرفصل خود کتابه

----------


## marsad

تستای دهه 90 رو بزن
بعد اونا اگ وقت آوردی سال 89 بعد 88 و ...

----------


## ...zahra...

یکی به من بگه مکان ذره توی حرکت نوسانی یا مکانیکی رو از کدوم برم؟
تابع موج یا معادله حرکت؟

اصلا نمیتونم فصل 3 و 4 پیشو از هم جدا کنم.البته جدا نشدنین و مربوط به هم اما نمیدونم توی مسایلش از تابع موج باید برم یا معادله.
تابع عدد موج و داره و فاصله از تعادل.اینو میدونم اما تشخیص جدا بودن این مسایلو چطور میدین شما؟؟؟

----------


## ...zahra...

> تستای دهه 90 رو بزن
> بعد اونا اگ وقت آوردی سال 89 بعد 88 و ...


الان واسه تست زوده.بخدا کتابو بخونی درست من تضمین میکنم 40 حداااااقل بزنی

----------


## marsad

> الان واسه تست زوده.بخدا کتابو بخونی درست من تضمین میکنم 40 حداااااقل بزنی


با خوندن کتاب درسی تو مبحث دینامیک و حرکت به جایی نمیرسی
اگ الان زوده پس کی وقتشه؟
روزی 300-400 تست از دروس مختلف میزنم
خیلی رو یادگیری درسا مهمه تست زنی

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام دوستان من از کتاب های نقره ای گاج استفاده میکنم که حجمش معرف حضورتون هست. الان در برنامه ی قلمچی تا ابتدای حرکت دایره ای یکنواخت رو باید بخونم که در گاج چیزی حدود 500 تست هست و همینطور از فصل قبلی هم سوال میاد که بید تست های اون رو هم دوره کنم خب من حتی اگه فیزیک 3 رو نخونم و فقط پیش رو بخونم بازم به برنامه ی قلم چی نمیرسم لطفا راهکارتونو بگین؟ مبحثی رو حذف کنم و بعدا بخونم ؟ یا ... هرچی که بلدین دریغ نکنید. راستی شما خودتون میرسید حجم به این بالا تست فقط برای فیزیک پیش بزنید ؟


این ازمون درسنامه ها با 1/3 تستارو بزن ازمون بعدی 1/3 دیگه .دیماه تکمیلش کن.یه قدم تا صدم تو دینامیک لازم نیست چون تستاش اسونه.

----------


## bbehzad

دزضمن اگه رشتت تجربیه زیست و شیمی کارکن بیشتر که بدجور کولاک میکنن این دو درس

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوست عزیز تستای دهه هشتاد و نود رو بزن کافیه تو هردو رشته و فقط سراسری

----------


## mohamad1378

> سلام دوستان من از کتاب های نقره ای گاج استفاده میکنم که حجمش معرف حضورتون هست. الان در برنامه ی قلمچی تا ابتدای حرکت دایره ای یکنواخت رو باید بخونم که در گاج چیزی حدود 500 تست هست و همینطور از فصل قبلی هم سوال میاد که بید تست های اون رو هم دوره کنم خب من حتی اگه فیزیک 3 رو نخونم و فقط پیش رو بخونم بازم به برنامه ی قلم چی نمیرسم لطفا راهکارتونو بگین؟ مبحثی رو حذف کنم و بعدا بخونم ؟ یا ... هرچی که بلدین دریغ نکنید. راستی شما خودتون میرسید حجم به این بالا تست فقط برای فیزیک پیش بزنید ؟


سوالارو دو ستا در میون بزن

----------


## KowsarDDC

من که خودم فیزیک پیش 1 رو بوسیدم گذاشتم کنار  :Yahoo (2): اصن از فیزیک پیش 1 متنفرم خو مگه چیه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## magicboy

> فیزیک میانگین 85
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk


جونم عدد میانگینت
مردم معلم فیزیک دارم ماهم معلم فیزیک داریم : )))

----------


## Egotist

> فیزیک میانگین 85
> 
> فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk



این میانگین تقدس داره

قدرشُ بدون

----------


## Safa021

> این میانگین تقدس داره
> 
> قدرشُ بدون


مرسی بابت عدد مقدس...این عدد کولاک میکنه...تو کنکور همه رو 85 بزنی تهران پزشکی اوردی  ☺

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
تستایی رو که میدونی مهمه رو بزن 
منظورم اونایی هست که میدونی 100% تو کنکور ازشون یک یا جند نمونه میاد همین
بعد سعی کن تست سرعتی کار کنی 
منظورم اینه که سعی کنی سرعتت رو تو تست زدن بالا ببری
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mohammad980

> دزضمن اگه رشتت تجربیه زیست و شیمی کارکن بیشتر که بدجور کولاک میکنن این دو درس


راستش خودمم قبول دارم اما ریسکش بالاس الان میشه شما درصد ها و رتبتونو توی آزمون 8 آبان بگین ؟

----------


## ali7893

> این میانگین تقدس داره
> 
> قدرشُ بدون


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------

